# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من تكلم من العلماء فى منهج وكتب خالد محمد خالد فى التاريخ، مثل: "رجال حول الرسول"?

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من تكلم من العلماء فى منهج وكتب خالد محمد خالدفى التاريخ
رجال حول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنهجه فى نقده فى كتابه

----------


## منصور مهران

أرى  -  في اجتهادٍ مني  - أن كتب خالد محمد خالد  رحمه الله ليست كتبا تاريخية بل هي نظراتٌ في أحوالِ مَن كتب عنهم ممزوجة بآرائه التي كثر حولها اللغط في مقالاتٍ قد قرأت بعضها منذ عقود ولا أتذكر مصادرها الآن .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

كتاب"خالد محمد خالد في الميزان" الشيخ سليمان بن صالح الخراشي

 http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/k/k21.rar

----------


## أشجعي

تجد هنا بُغيتك بإذن الله أيضا
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1411843
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23957

----------


## أبو ياسر عبد الوهاب

تكلم عليه الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان في كتابه:كتب حذر منها العلماء

----------


## أشجعي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23957

----------


## رشاد السيروان

الحمد لله .
أذكر أنني قرأت من سنين لأستاذنا د. محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي مقالاً في أحد كتبه ينتقد فيه خالد محمد خالد ويشكك في رجوعه عن آرائه القديمة. ولكني لا اذكر الآن اسم هذا الكتاب، ونقد البوطي لمثله مهم. وربما صدر كتاب الدكتور البوطي قبل حوالي 20 سنة والله اعلم.
وعلى كل فالكتب مظنة الرد على خالد محمد خالد هي كتب الرد على العصرانيين.
وأضيف انا أن كتاب خالد محمد خالد متأثر - والعلم عند الله - بالنزعة التي ذاعت لفترة في الأزهر وهي تميل لنزع القدسية عن المواضيع محل الدرس، كما أن تحليلاته متأثرة هي الأخرى بأفكار مغلوطة عن الصحابة والخلفاء الراشدين. وفي من يطالع كتبه متعصبون أشداء له. غفر الله لنا ولهم. والله المستعان.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا بعلمكم

----------

